# drivers are cancelling all rides



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had multiple passengers tonight tell me that they had to request rides multiple times because all of the drivers have been canceling on them. I asked support if driver cancellations count against your acceptance rate and he said yes but two other people on this forum said they were paid out with lower than 90% acceptance and with all of the drivers doing this it seems clear that you can cancel after you meet your one per hour. uber is making their system less reliable for passengers by forcing drivers to game the system. however I'm sure they'll change this rule once they catch on to what's going on


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

well..riders are getting 80cents services. it cant be the same as $2 service.
i have also had riders thank me alot for turning up..like it was a favor. one lady told me 2 drivers had canclled on her and she was so lucky that i turned up.
i always call the rider and inform them to cancel. just tell them they are too far and should try a closer uber. never had any refusing. problem is if their phone is not going through.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> well..riders are getting 80cents services. it cant be the same as $2 service..


Aint that the truth!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber only knows how to beat drivers, and they have no hope of changing this behavior. Cancelling on a rider feels just as good as picking one up, and is often cheaper.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I love canceling on a pax after waiting 5minutes as they are walking towards my car. Then they try calling me. No uber for you ****er!


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Accept only Fares which are within your 5 to 7 minutes. I noticed morning Rush hours, Uber give a lot of far distance fares to us, which I never accept, for example. As I'm sitting in my car and ready to move, few Uber calls come on my screen, 27 mins and some 17 mins. Since I know the city very well and 20 years experience Cab Driving, guess what? 27 or 17 minutes away pickups will become additional extra 10 minute ride due to the high volume of traffic, so now you have a passenger waiting for you, at least 30 minutes or etc! You get there and they are going $7 ride, so spent $3 gas to get there and 20 to 30 minutes to drive! This is in case if you're lucky, they won't cancel on you too! * So only accept calls within 5 to 7 minutes. Remember Uber only pay you for the rides you do, not for the rides you try to d*o!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Tommy B said:


> Accept only Fares which are within your 5 to 7 minutes. I noticed morning Rush hours, Uber give a lot of far distance fares to us, which I never accept, for example. As I'm sitting in my car and ready to move, few Uber calls come on my screen, 27 mins and some 17 mins. Since I know the city very well and 20 years experience Cab Driving, guess what? 27 or 17 minutes away pickups will become additional extra 10 minute ride due to the high volume of traffic, so now you have a passenger waiting for you, at least 30 minutes or etc! You get there and they are going $7 ride, so spent $3 gas to get there and 20 to 30 minutes to drive! This is in case if you're lucky, they won't cancel on you too! * So only accept calls within 5 to 7 minutes. Remember Uber only pay you for the rides you do, not for the rides you try to d*o!


You're right. If you just took everything that came your way chances are good you'd end the day with a net loss. If it's normal non surge driving then every rule will apply. It better be close and/or where I'm going too.


----------



## SpringsUBER (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmmm... A canceled ride is 5.00... a base fare is $4 total with $1 and 20% to UBER... $2.40 to the driver. 

Its worth more to an UberX driver to try and waste riders time to cancel the request. Especially when their is bad traffic! 

What kind of plan is that UBER?


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Time is money in this job, for 12 hour shift, you must be able to do min 35 pickups, so do the math. The less you chase the calls, the more time u save! Not all fare cancellations are $5 I went to Uber and the ones were less than few minutes they did not pay me! Especially when they call you and give u the story, i did not call Uber it was a mistake or my girlfriend did and she is sleeping now etc. People are also smart ass, so be careful we are dealing with Uber and Customers who master this thing, its not really hard.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I did 6 trips today and the last 2 complained about cancellations. Looks like it works. That freebie cancellations on our back are gone. Each cancellation is a $5.00 lesson on punctuality.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Tommy B said:


> Accept only Fares which are within your 5 to 7 minutes. I noticed morning Rush hours, Uber give a lot of far distance fares to us, which I never accept, for example. As I'm sitting in my car and ready to move, few Uber calls come on my screen, 27 mins and some 17 mins. Since I know the city very well and 20 years experience Cab Driving, guess what? 27 or 17 minutes away pickups will become additional extra 10 minute ride due to the high volume of traffic, so now you have a passenger waiting for you, at least 30 minutes or etc! You get there and they are going $7 ride, so spent $3 gas to get there and 20 to 30 minutes to drive! This is in case if you're lucky, they won't cancel on you too! * So only accept calls within 5 to 7 minutes. Remember Uber only pay you for the rides you do, not for the rides you try to d*o!


Not to mention: longer pick ups often end up with lower rating because riders are upset with long wait time, longer than the initial ETA.


----------

